# Roamio Remote issues with Samsung TV



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

Not sure if you have seen this. I tried all the codes with my Samsung plasma, and only 1 works. That's not the issue.

What I notice is, when i hit Power, the light on my tv blinks so it is registering the signal, but it doesnt turn on. I literally have to hit the power button on the remote 3 times until it turns on.

On the volume, with my old tivo remote, holding volume up makes the vol go up on the tv continuously. But with the RF remote, it only goes up 1 tick in volume if I hold the remote vol up. 
I am thinking that the IR blast on the remote is set to very short in order to preserve battery, but my tv isnt capturing a long enough burst of IR to turn on.

I have NEVER had this problem with any other remote.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got a 50" Samsung Plasma and remote code 0305 works like a champ. Same code works on the 67" Samsung DLP.


----------



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

The Roamio remote works fine with our Samsung LCD - exactly the same as our older TiVo remotes.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

PHeadland said:


> The Roamio remote works fine with our Samsung LCD - exactly the same as our older TiVo remotes.


Same here. Whatever the first code listed for Samsung is (0305, I think?) works perfectly with my Samsung LN46A750 LCD TV.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Same here. The 1st Samsung code works on ALL 3 of my Samsung TV's.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I had the same problem, until I changed the code to another one. I think it's 0305.


----------



## tannett (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! That volume issue was driving me nuts and I got tired of trying all the codes and never got to 0305 since one several before it at least worked... Just wasn't ideal.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rdangel said:


> What I notice is, when i hit Power, the light on my tv blinks so it is registering the signal,* but it doesnt turn on.* I literally have to hit the power button on the remote 3 times until it turns on.
> 
> On the volume, with my old tivo remote, holding volume up makes the vol go up on the tv continuously. * But with the RF remote, it only goes up 1 tick in volume if I hold the remote vol up. *
> 
> I have NEVER had this problem with any other remote.


This exact problem. Just coming here to research it.



Bwatford141 said:


> I had the same problem, until I changed the code to another one. I think it's 0305.


This exact solution. Thank you! (And everyone else who chimed in)

:up:


----------



## simon7 (Mar 26, 2008)

AWESOME! Thank you so much for solving this problem for me.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Now if someone could just figure out how to control the 2013 F450 or F550 samsung sound bars...


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Hooper, did you try the code search?
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292

I was having trouble with my vizio soundbar, and the 1999 code search didn't even work for me, but the first code on the 0999 code search worked. So try both.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hooper said:


> Now if someone could just figure out how to control the 2013 F450 or F550 samsung sound bars...


If you buy a Slide Pro it has learning capabilities so you can teach it any commands you want. (actually up to 3 commands per button) I use it to learn the input command on my Onkyo receiver which is not supported by the default codes.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

takeagabu said:


> Hooper, did you try the code search?
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292
> 
> I was having trouble with my vizio soundbar, and the 1999 code search didn't even work for me, but the first code on the 0999 code search worked. So try both.


 I have NOT tried this. Will give it a shot.

Thanks


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If you buy a Slide Pro it has learning capabilities so you can teach it any commands you want. (actually up to 3 commands per button) I use it to learn the input command on my Onkyo receiver which is not supported by the default codes.


I didn't want to spend another $50 bucks honestly. I may go this route if/when it is available on Amazon.


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a new Samsung TV and have tried all the Samsung codes on the Tivo remote. Best I can do is get the TV power working...volume doesn't work. I also tried the 0999 option. The interesting thing is that when I find a match with the latter option, I can control the volume just fine but as soon as I hit ENTER the volume buttons no longer work (TV Power still works). Any ideas why or what I can do to get this working?


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

See my solution here (post #13):

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10422271#post10422271


----------



## hazelnus111 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks heifer624. I had scoffed before at the instructions saying to change batteries before programming. Turns out my batteries in the remote were on their way out. Wasn't affecting the Power button but affected the Volume and Mute buttons!


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

TIP.... If you go to the Settings>System Info screen and scroll a couple frames it will tell you what the battery strength in your RF remote is. Although I don't know how accurate it is


----------



## lsheptx (Jan 27, 2015)

0305 Worked for me. Thanks for posting this. Here are the instructions I used: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes Use 0305 instead of 0999.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

lsheptx said:


> 0305 Worked for me. Thanks for posting this. Here are the instructions I used: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes Use 0305 instead of 0999.


I've replaced a dead Vizio with a new Samsung and I need to re-program the Tivo remote to control power on/off and sound on the new TV. I have a Roamio Plus and the remote that came with it. I've tried reprogramming the remote using the Tivo instructions at Settings & Messages>Remote, CableCARD, & Devices>Remote Control Setup and the instructions linked above, both with no success.

What am I missing? I can't imagine having to use two remotes...:-(


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The code to put the Remote in to 'Search' mode is 0999.

Then press the Channel Up button until the TV turns off. Then press the Enter button to 'lock it in'.

Repeat if it's not prefect.

The Channel Down Button actually 'searches' in the reverse 'direction'.

-KP


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

The is in there somewhere and I didn't have to use 0999 to find it. I have a bunch of Samsung and a couple of LG TV's working with the Tivo remotes.


----------

